
Tesla, an Uncomfortable Wake-Up Call for Germany. All Hands on Deck - freediver
https://cleantechnica.com/2018/09/25/tesla-an-uncomfortable-wake-up-call-for-germany-all-hands-on-deck/
======
Latteland
This is a great, realistic look at the impact of Teslas on the German car
manufacturers. For once it's not all about how tesla is a sham, not of
interest to buyers, etc. It's worth a read if you have interest in this area.

